# No screenshots transfered with LR mobile



## Oliver Vornberger (Mar 31, 2020)

I am using LR mobile on my iPhone and iPad and shortly after taking pictures on these devices they appear in the Lightroom library on my desctop PC. Wonderful ! However, there is one exception: if I take a screenshot on iPhone or iPad, this picture is not transfered. 

Any idea ?


----------



## Paul McFarlane (Mar 31, 2020)

On the mobile device, Settings - Import - check Screenshots


----------



## Oliver Vornberger (Apr 4, 2020)

Paul McFarlane said:


> On the mobile device, Settings - Import - check Screenshots


Perfect ! I would never have found that myself. Thanks a lot !


----------

